# 4th Ed AIM/Maptool game needs players



## DarinCo (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been running my homebrew AD&D 4e game, and we've recently lost a couple of players.
The    game runs on Saturday nights from 7:30 Eastern until 11:30 PM Eastern   time  (4:30 pm - 8:30 pm Pacific), with some games running over by as   much as an  hour. 
how the game is run is, I open an AIM chat,  invite  the players  and then launch a Maptool server and give the  players the  information  on how to get to the server. 
For the new  game, we  currently have A  Defender, A controller and a Striker   I have a  leder/healer NPC  I'm  planning on running, but that is subject to  change if we get a  leader/healer PC. 
The  game will be starting  with 9th level PCs,  built with the DDI character  generator, but with  Essentials as an  available option.You'll be going to 10th level soon  thereafter. Characters use  point buy, with 28 points (-6 on the   character generator counter. ) and  with magic items as suggested by  the  book. (DMG PG 143)
Mundane gear such as  bedrolls, camping supplies, climbing kits and whatnot you can also  assume you have. 

for more information on the campaign setting, characters and character generation information,
see the game wiki at : exiledlandsdnd.wikispaces.com/Fourth+Edi...
and you can contact me either by posting here or at my email address : DarinCo[MENTION=16713]AO[/MENTION]l.com or AIM : DarinCo.
Thanks for your interest.
D.


----------



## Tharian (Jul 17, 2011)

I do hope you saw this post: Player seeking game.


----------



## sj.largent (Jul 17, 2011)

*New Player*

I would love to play, contact me @ my email.

sj.largent [at] yahoo

I can also bring a few other players who might be interested.


----------



## DarinCo (Aug 7, 2011)

DarinCo said:


> I've been running my homebrew AD&D 4e game, and we've recently lost a couple of players.
> The    game runs on Saturday nights from 7:30 Eastern until 11:30 PM Eastern   time  (4:30 pm - 8:30 pm Pacific), with some games running over by as   much as an  hour.
> how the game is run is, I open an AIM chat,  invite  the players  and then launch a Maptool server and give the  players the  information  on how to get to the server.
> For the new  game, we  currently have A  Defender, A controller and a Striker   I have a  leder/healer NPC  I'm  planning on running, but that is subject to  change if we get a  leader/healer PC.
> ...





Once more... more players needed. have a sorcerer, wizard and warden, need a leader type, another striker and possibly another controller. email me at the address above, or contact me via AIM. 
Thanks again.
D.


----------



## Zambatuo (Sep 22, 2011)

Is this still looking for more players?


----------

